# Michigan Hunting Leases



## walshaa1 (Aug 10, 2009)

Anyone know of a good source or website to use to find Michigan hunting leases? I have a place to hunt that is about 3.5 hours away so I can only get up there 3 or 4 weekends out of the year. I'm looking for a place a little closer to home. Thanks.


----------



## onenationhere (Dec 18, 2008)

basecampleasing.com
huntingleasenetwork
Its slim pickins in southern Michigan,if you see a good one you had better jump on it because the good ones do not last long.


----------



## DXT Deer Slayer (Nov 14, 2009)

http://www.team-asc.com/ASCPictureGallery.htm


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Keep an eye on craigslist, a lease was posted yesterday.
http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/spo/1653454659.html



> We have a farm in Jackson county just 1 hour west of Detroit with lots of turkeys, deer, and small game available for leasing. The lease would be exclusive so you wouldn't have to share the land with strangers. Please include your phone #, the number of hunters in your group and your hunting interests. We are a family farm and we are picky about who we let hunt our land, so please be willing to share information about your hunting group. Thank you.


----------



## walshaa1 (Aug 10, 2009)

I feel like everyone is going to be replying to this craigslist add now! :lol:


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

If it was closer I would have posted on the lease I just found. :lol: Seriously I do see ads for leases from time to time. You may want to post a WTL ad there; you never know until you try.


----------



## MI.Archer (Oct 28, 2009)

Just a heads up on this property . The name of the farm is BOYCE FARMS . I did a day lease on one of the parcels 2 yrs ago , on the opening day of archery season . She has some nice property , but runs alot of hunters through there . Therefore it is highly pressured . She will try to lease by parcel initially , but if she fails with that she offers hunts by the day . Good luck in your search ...

QUOTE=Luv2hunteup;3133063]Keep an eye on craigslist, a lease was posted yesterday.
http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/spo/1653454659.html[/QUOTE]


----------



## mrsocko33 (Sep 28, 2007)

the boyce farms leased sounded good until i called. 2200.00 for 30 acres what a rip


----------



## jeffthedj (Mar 27, 2006)

mrsocko33 said:


> the boyce farms leased sounded good until i called. 2200.00 for 30 acres what a rip


:yikes::yikes::help:


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

mrsocko33 said:


> the boyce farms leased sounded good until i called. 2200.00 for 30 acres what a rip


If concluding that this is a "rip" means "overpriced", there are some things worth considerationing. First of all, it is an extraordinarily well-situated parcel, within easy driving distance of metropolitan Detroit. This alone will account for some premium pricing. I would not expect anything in NE Jackson County, even of average quality, to lease for anything less than $30/acre; if someone is getting less than that, it's only because they haven't tested the market.

Beyond that, the parcel could be of extraordinary high quality, with excellent cover, food sources, and amenable attributes in neighboring parcels. 

Ultimately, that property is worth...whatever someone else is willing to pay.


----------



## archer2 (Oct 15, 2004)

farmlegend said:


> If concluding that this is a "rip" means "overpriced", there are some things worth considerationing. First of all, it is an extraordinarily well-situated parcel, within easy driving distance of metropolitan Detroit. This alone will account for some premium pricing. I would not expect anything in NE Jackson County, even of average quality, to lease for anything less than $30/acre; if someone is getting less than that, it's only because they haven't tested the market.
> 
> Beyond that, the parcel could be of extraordinary high quality, with excellent cover, food sources, and amenable attributes in neighboring parcels.
> 
> Ultimately, that property is worth...whatever someone else is willing to pay.


Anyone willing to pay that kind of money per acre for a lease in MI is out of their mind. I don't care where in MI it is located.
You can lease some of the best whitetail ground in the country cheaper than that.

I have a lease in Bufffalo County Wisconsin and Southern Illinois both of which are way cheaper than that and they are as good as it gets anywhere for trophy whitetail.


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

archer2 said:


> Anyone willing to pay that kind of money per acre for a lease in MI is out of their mind. I don't care where in MI it is located.
> You can lease some of the best whitetail ground in the country cheaper than that.
> 
> I have a lease in Bufffalo County Wisconsin and Southern Illinois both of which are way cheaper than that and they are as good as it gets anywhere for trophy whitetail.


Depends on one's goals and objectives. It's easy to imagine that someone living in southeast Michigan, where half of the state's population resides, may place a substantial premium on a spot that's a convenient commute, enabling him to maximized recreational opportunity for all of October, November, and December.

Again, the bottom line is, the lease value of that land is worth whatever the highest-bidding prospective lessee says it is.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

mrsocko33 said:


> the boyce farms leased sounded good until i called. 2200.00 for 30 acres what a rip


$2200 for 3 months of hunting a short drive from home doesn't sound so bad to me. Wouldn't a 5 day hunt in Ill. at one of those hold your hand to and from the stand places cost that much ?

L & O


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

> Liver and Onions said:
> 
> 
> > $2200 for 3 months of hunting a short drive from home doesn't sound so bad to me. Wouldn't a 5 day hunt in Ill. at one of those hold your hand to and from the stand places cost that much ?
> ...


Unless, of course, you want to target a mature buck.:evil::lol::lol:


----------



## anonymous7242016 (Aug 16, 2008)

archer2 said:


> Anyone willing to pay that kind of money per acre for a lease in MI is out of their mind. I don't care where in MI it is located.
> You can lease some of the best whitetail ground in the country cheaper than that.
> 
> I have a lease in Bufffalo County Wisconsin and Southern Illinois both of which are way cheaper than that and they are as good as it gets anywhere for trophy whitetail.


 
Yes it is a bit expensive. $2200 for 30 acres = a little more than $73 an acre. But it could be close like within an hour drive from a hunters home, unlike Illinois and Wisconsin. I don't presume that you hunt these properties every weekend or even after work during mid week. A lease close to home can provide that. 
Would I pay the money? Probably not but if it looks like it had everything I thought I needed to put a tag on a "trophy" buck then I might consider it, but being a Michigan parcel........well you know.


----------



## archer2 (Oct 15, 2004)

bucksnbows said:


> Yes it is a bit expensive. $2200 for 30 acres = a little more than $73 an acre. But it could be close like within an hour drive from a hunters home, unlike Illinois and Wisconsin. I don't presume that you hunt these properties every weekend or even after work during mid week. A lease close to home can provide that.
> Would I pay the money? Probably not but if it looks like it had everything I thought I needed to put a tag on a "trophy" buck then I might consider it, but being a Michigan parcel........well you know.


I certainly understand about having a place close to home to hunt, which obviously out of state leases don't provide, but this is more than a bit expensive. $73 an acre.:yikes: They are crazy. You can hunt the best whitetail ground in the country for less than that price.

I take about 2.5 weeks of vacation a year to hunt Illinois and Wisconsin and have had my best hunting experiences of my life during those 2.5 weeks. Things I have never and will never experience in this state.

I personally would take an out state lease in any of the nearby trophy states and gladly spend a week there experiencing some of the best whitetail hunting the midwest has to offer, then spend 3 months on a 30 acre parcel chasing 1-2 year old bucks for $73 an acre. You can do that on public land for free...

I have hunted Illinois and Wisconsin for the last 12 years and I have seen better quality of bucks in one dawn to dusk sitting than I have in MI in my entire life and I have done this for a fraction of the price listed above.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

I couldn't care less how much someone chooses to charge or pay for a hunting lease, or anything else for that matter. I just can't relate to the mentality that what someone else voluntarily does with their money should be of any concern to me.


----------



## fishbone256 (Nov 6, 2013)

the thing with paying an hold your hand place if their any good you will do in a week what will probably take you all year if a (trophy lives there). you really have over paided dollar for dollar hire the guide.


----------



## delloro (Aug 31, 2007)

November Sunrise said:


> I couldn't care less how much someone chooses to charge or pay for a hunting lease, or anything else for that matter. I just can't relate to the mentality that what someone else voluntarily does with their money should be of any concern to me.


Except that it does affect the market.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

fishbone256 said:


> the thing with paying an(sic) hold your hand place if their(sic) any good you will do in a week what will probably take you all year if a (trophy lives there). you really have over paided(sic) dollar for dollar hire the guide.


You have 2 posts. Both were to revive old threads about leasing land. What's up with that ? 

L & O


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

delloro said:


> Except that it does affect the market.


So what? 

Worrying about a market that is based on the decisions of many thousands of participants is akin to worrying about the weather. Both are a waste of time and energy.


----------



## hunt city bucks (Oct 13, 2010)

$2200 is pretty steep for 30 acres. 6 or 7 years ago we almost leased their farm but they wanted a 5 grand per year with a 3 year agreement.. Basically 15 grand up front. My god brothers own land that borders the Boyce farm (whats left of it) and we have taken some great bucks there and seen some absolute Giants.


----------



## brokenarrow (Oct 6, 2003)

I own 200 acres and lease the 40 next to me. $200 for six months (Sept. to Feb.) Im getting a steal but I do take good care of the land and never have ever damaged a thing. Still, I am getting a great deal! It started at $125 and has gone up every year


----------



## kenn1320 (Aug 6, 2004)

I don't pay anything to hunt several farms in Michigan. However both are over run/shared with others (one by constant trespassing) and as a result the hunting isn't great. I hunt lots of private land out of state for free as well and the hunting is way better. I've thought about leasing in Michigan just for the "close to home" benefit, but the money would be better spent on out of state tags and travel money in my opinion.


----------



## willl-burrr (Jan 17, 2006)

Jxn county got the Boyce property for $18,000. Back taxes. Now there are putting oil wells on it. They thought about selling it for $300,000 but didn't due to the mineral rights and oil potential.


_Posted from Michigan-sportsman.com App for Android_


----------



## willl-burrr (Jan 17, 2006)

Jxn county got the Boyce property for $18,000. Back taxes. Now there are putting oil wells on it. They thought about selling it for $300,000 but didn't due to the mineral rights and oil potential.


_Posted from Michigan-sportsman.com App for Android_


----------

